# I got a grill they call penny candy...well not quite.



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

I think the upper half of the upper grille (above the bowtie) looks better in black since the holes are blocked off. When the back of the "holes" are silver you can easily tell that part of the grille is for looks only and doesn't let air pass.

As for the lower grille, not sure. GM left the lower grille black on the new LTZ, but they also made sure the upper and lower grilles didn't share a common look as they do on the Cruze RS. Your call. I think you're right about the fog light bezels looking out of place if you paint the lower grille silver as well.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I like the black grille on black and white Cruzes but you're right, in that color it looks rather boring.
It did wake up the front end to paint it. But now you're faced with a dilemma. Paint only top, bottom is out of place. Paint both and fogs possibly out of place.

What about a different bottom grille or removing altogether and placing a protective screen behind the bumper?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I think both the upper and lower grill color should match, the fog light housings are small enough they do not need any changing. part of the reason I bought the RS package was because the grill design matched, I was not a fan of the two pattern lower and upper grill on other cruze models. Leaving the bottom black and the top silver also looks a bit strange. 


Really like that you are making a subtle change, looks great!


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

Looks good


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

How about photoshopping some of that painted mesh over the lower grille to give you an idea how it will look?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Your money your time your choice , given these 3 rules it does not matter what I personally think !The idea is sound theoretically and you do want to win COTM . So choose correctly and the masses will agree with a vote for you . Good Luck and best wishes .Ha ha ha ha I fooled ya again , had 2 vote dog so whip it up for us masses .And stop looking at it , You'll go blind , and loose your perspective .


----------



## babymobilcruze (Aug 17, 2012)

I like it but think it would look better if the bottom grill is painted to match.


----------



## modalita (May 25, 2013)

I agree- paint the bottom grill. It looks out of place not matching the top part of the grill. But great work.


----------



## modalita (May 25, 2013)

Also- what kind of paint did you use for this for the members that might want to follow in your footsteps?


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

you are right, the black grill stinks. i like my overlay. quick and easy and while driving i doubt people know or care its an overlay. its just bight and shinny. same with my tahoe. the wife and i got screwed on our 09 ltz malibu, it just had a gold colored honeycomb grill, not chrome. i bought the stainless grill and although it was called an overlay, i had to take the bumper off to intall it. since i was that far i cut out the oem grill so only the overlay is there. should be able to see all three grills in my garage. i love the job you did on yours.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I think it looks good, but you're missing one thing, and you're not going to like this. If I were you, I'd paint the back of the grille black. The actual honeycomb outline should be silver, but the backing should be black, if that makes sense. That way, it doesn't look like it was molded out of aluminum. 

This is particularly evident by the "silver" looking piece at the bottom of the center grille, where it's more pronounced. If you could paint (by hand probably), the flat rear wall of the honeycombs black, it would IMO look a lot better. 

Barring that though, I still think it looks better than stock on your particular color.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Blue Angel said:


> How about photoshopping some of that painted mesh over the lower grille to give you an idea how it will look?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Yep, I can do that, just need some time at my laptop to get it done (which is tough these days).



modalita said:


> Also- what kind of paint did you use for this for the members that might want to follow in your footsteps?


I believe this is the color (not home right now). It doesn't look very metallicy though: Rust-Oleum Aluminum Ultra Cover 2x: Paint & Home Decor : Walmart.com

Then I coated it with Dupli-color clear coat.

Both cans were already in the garage from something else, so I didn't specifically choose the color shade.



XtremeRevolution said:


> I think it looks good, but you're missing one thing, and you're not going to like this. If I were you, I'd paint the back of the grille black. The actual honeycomb outline should be silver, but the backing should be black, if that makes sense. That way, it doesn't look like it was molded out of aluminum.
> 
> This is particularly evident by the "silver" looking piece at the bottom of the center grille, where it's more pronounced. If you could paint (by hand probably), the flat rear wall of the honeycombs black, it would IMO look a lot better.
> 
> Barring that though, I still think it looks better than stock on your particular color.


No, I completely agree. I just couldn't find a good way to mask that off, so I just gave in and did all silver. I think I might try a paint marker, though I don't know how well it would hold up. I just wanted to make sure the paint dried really well before I attempted black over it.

That's exactly why I removed the air deflector pieces too, so they wouldn't be silver.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Silk screen !


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

I think making the upper and lower will work, the fogs shouldn't look out of place, they do have a heavy set of chrome on there to tie them in enough.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I did a little (poor) photoshop work while I ate dinner. Votes aside, I have to say, the upper and lower in silver looks so much better. I'll be starting the process to do it in a few minutes.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks everyone for voting; the final decision has been made:



















Painted the lower grill as well as painted the solid cavities in the upper parts. I think it looks awesome now.

I did happen to paint the lag bolts that hold my winter lower deflector on, just because I had the paint out and I figured I should make them match.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Cotm


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

brian v said:


> Cotm


Oh man I second this comment.

Sent from my Droid


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Looks awesome Jon! Be sure to put up some pictures of what it looks like when outside in the sun. I wonder what it would look like if you did the outside edging of the fog light housings in this same chrome/silver?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I think it looks good, but you're missing one thing, and you're not going to like this. If I were you, I'd paint the back of the grille black. The actual honeycomb outline should be silver, but the backing should be black, if that makes sense. That way, it doesn't look like it was molded out of aluminum.


x2, i came in here to say this. It would take a lot of pateince but it can pay off. Just get a thin paint brush, with black paint and do it 

Also COTM please.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Looks like you're winning COTM this month, haha. I think it looks amazing. Much better than stock. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## The Butcher (Apr 6, 2011)

That looks awesome! Out of curiosity, what color/brand of primer, paint and clear did you use?


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I did confirm last night that the color is Rustoleum Ultra Cover 2x in the Metallic Aluminum color. It doesn't really look metallic, as the pictures show, which is fine with me.

It's just a Dupli-Color automotive gloss clear coat. I can get pictures of the cans if you'd like later.

I took some pictures of the car this afternoon (before it rained), so I'll post those when I get home later.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## modalita (May 25, 2013)

Just curious, what body colors would this not look good on?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

modalita said:


> Just curious, what body colors would this not look good on?


I think it wouldn't look good as good on white, but that would be about it. As long as you have the factory wheels, which all look like some sort of silver, it should go well.

If you already have a theme for the car, black out, etc, then it may not look good.

Nothing says this process couldn't be used for a body color paint as well.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## The Butcher (Apr 6, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> I did confirm last night that the color is Rustoleum Ultra Cover 2x in the Metallic Aluminum color. It doesn't really look metallic, as the pictures show, which is fine with me.
> 
> It's just a Dupli-Color automotive gloss clear coat. I can get pictures of the cans if you'd like later.
> 
> ...


Awesome, thank you! Also, how did you end up painting in the black for the solid parts?


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

The Butcher said:


> Awesome, thank you! Also, how did you end up painting in the black for the solid parts?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


With a can of gloss black Rustoleum (again, sitting around the garage), the smallest paint brush I could find, the paper towel damp with rubbing alcohol from prepping the lower (to wipe up spots where the brush touched a spot I didn't want it to), and a WHOLE LOT of patience. I'm guessing an hour or hour and a half to paint all those spots, but I had no major screw ups!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


>


Looks fantastic with the grill! It matches the wheels very well. Good job Jon!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

IROCZILLA said:


> Looks fantastic with the grill! It matches the wheels very well. Good job Jon!


Thanks Logan! I have one problem with it- it looks so natural like it's supposed to be there, I'm finding myself not even noticing it!


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> Thanks Logan! I have one problem with it- it looks so natural like it's supposed to be there, I'm finding myself not even noticing it!


I'd take that as a good thing! I works really good with that color, probably blend in way too much with those of us in the lighter colored car category.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


>


Again, awesome job on the grills Jon and great looking picture! I would say it's magazine worthy! Very cool looking cider mill. How did you get the idea to take a picture here? Is this spot close to your home town? I know you got more than one picture though, so don't be holdin' out on us man, lol!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Again, awesome job on the grills Jon and great looking picture! I would say it's magazine worthy! Very cool looking cider mill. How did you get the idea to take a picture here? Is this spot close to your home town? I know you got more than one picture though, so don't be holdin' out on us man, lol!


Oh yes, it's like a mile away. The idea actually originally came about last fall for autumn pictures, but I couldn't get myself close to it like this let alone the car for like every day September through late November.

I do have more, but this one took over an hour of edit time alone, so it'll take some time to get them all up. I will get to it eventually. Color adjustments aside, I had to essentially sealcoat their parking lot/driveway in order to make it pop, because the washed out blacktop look blended in and washed out my wheels and grill.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm in love with that Cruze picture. Looks real awesome Jon. Getting that thing prepped for the next lordstown trip?

 Sent from my phone. Excuse my excellent grammar. Autoguide APP!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

iKermit said:


> I'm in love with that Cruze picture. Looks real awesome Jon. Getting that thing prepped for the next lordstown trip?
> 
> Sent from my phone. Excuse my excellent grammar. Autoguide APP!


Me too! I figured that one looked so good that there was no sense in putting others with it right away.

Oh yes, it'll be at Lordstown next year, assuming nothing catastrophic happens of course.


----------



## modalita (May 25, 2013)

Can we sticky this thread?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

modalita said:


> Can we sticky this thread?


What makes it sticky worthy? It's just another option on how to modify your Cruze...


----------



## modalita (May 25, 2013)

Sunline Fan said:


> What makes it sticky worthy? It's just another option on how to modify your Cruze...


Perhaps, but some options are better than others. How is this idea not on the same level as plasti-dipping the lower grill? I'd venture to say that it looks more stock than plasti-dipping the lower grill(which I did to my silver eco but now considering this mod).


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> Thanks everyone for voting; the final decision has been made:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I was wrong... that looks really good! I think the darker paint color really makes the grille pop. On a white or silver car it might not look quite as good, unless it was in a darker shade of silver/grey.

I think leaving the foglight housings as they are is the right thing to do. Those chrome bezels have enough oomph to make them match up well with the headlights. Doing the backgrounds in silver would probably be overkill. Painting the back of the honeycomb black makes ALL the difference in how the upper section looks.

Looks real good, and nice photography as well.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

You take the best pics of the Cruze, seriously.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## babymobilcruze (Aug 17, 2012)

Anyway to remove grill without taking off bumper? I'm guessing no, drivers side can get to passenger little harder


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Blue Angel said:


> Well, I was wrong... that looks really good! I think the darker paint color really makes the grille pop. On a white or silver car it might not look quite as good, unless it was in a darker shade of silver/grey.


The only way I see it working on silver is if it were actually the same body color silver, and someone wanted to make the car monotone. Champagne Silver, idk, but I think it would look alright with Gold Mist. Like my pinstripe, gold and silver. It might not even look bad with Ice Blue.



babymobilcruze said:


> Anyway to remove grill without taking off bumper? I'm guessing no, drivers side can get to passenger little harder


Top part, yes. I did, and it was a real PIA. Middle part, maybe, but you better have some magical go-go-gadget arms. Definitely would be easier to pull the bumper to remove that. Lots of screws and snap tabs hold everything together. Lower RS grill, I'm not sure what holds it in on top, but I didn't try forcing it out. Bottom came loose, but I just masked around it and painted away.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

modalita said:


> Just curious, what body colors would this not look good on?


Silver. Chrome on Silver is monochromatic.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Jon, Can you photoshop the car body to black and repost that image? I'm curious to see what this would look like on my ECO (I have the Korean fog lamp covers). It's awesome on your Autumn Metallic.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

obermd said:


> Jon, Can you photoshop the car body to black and repost that image? I'm curious to see what this would look like on my ECO (I have the Korean fog lamp covers). It's awesome on your Autumn Metallic.


Given my photoshop abilities, I think it would be easier if you could send me shots of your car at the same angle- frontal and right or left front. That way I could copy the grill from my car and paste it onto yours. Yours will look much different anyway with no RS lower grill.


----------



## Roccityroller (Jul 7, 2013)

This looks amazing. Killer job man. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> Given my photoshop abilities, I think it would be easier if you could send me shots of your car at the same angle- frontal and right or left front. That way I could copy the grill from my car and paste it onto yours. Yours will look much different anyway with no RS lower grill.


I'll wash it this weekend and see if I can get some good shots for you. Thanks.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

obermd said:


> I'll wash it this weekend and see if I can get some good shots for you. Thanks.


OK, that'll work. Didn't you have one taken in your driveway though? Seems like I saw it once before, with Penguin.


----------

